# British steroids for sale site StayMassive.com???s owner gets 12 month suspended senten



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2011)

*British steroids for sale site StayMassive.com’s owner gets 12 month suspended sentence*






(the site is still up so either they are really brave, currently scamming or it’s under LE’s control )
www.staymassive.com

A 34-year-old man, Mr X of Frinton-on-Sea, Essex, was today sentenced at Southwark Crown Court to 12 months’ imprisonment, suspended for two years, for illegally supplying Class C controlled drugs and possessing Class C controlled drugs with intent to supply.

He was also given a six-month supervision order and an unpaid work (community order) of 100 hours.

Mr X was found to be dealing in Prescription Only Medicines such as the breast cancer drug tamoxifen, as well as unlicensed erectile dysfunction medicine and Class C controlled drugs, specifically anabolic steroids.

The MHRA was alerted to a website believed to be selling the medicines illegally and test purchases were made. Intelligence also revealed that Corbersmith owned a gym in Walton-on-the-Naze and had a related website called Account Suspended.

Checks confirmed the man held no licenses with the MHRA and was therefore unable to sell or supply medicines in the UK.

MHRA investigators, assisted by officers from Essex police, visited the business premises where the illicit stash was found stored in a locked cupboard underneath the gym.

MHRA Head of Operations Danny Lee-Frost said, “When you buy a medicine from an unregistered website you will never know the condition that product has been made in, shipped in or stored in.

“On top of that, you might be receiving a product that reacts adversely with any other medication you might be on.

“Mr X was illegally supplying Prescription Only Medicines which should only be given under the direction of a GP and in accordance with a prescription.

“This type of dangerous business dealing poses a great risk to public health as you simply don’t know what you are taking.”


----------



## SAMSON SUPPLIES (Feb 13, 2011)

Having a website is an easy way to get busted.   No one learned anything from ORD.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 14, 2011)

That's it? 12 months?? that aint SHIT!!! I do a year with out blinking. I'm not saying I have killed a snitch but I'm not saying I haven't...



samson supplies said:


> Having a website is an easy way to get busted.   No one learned anything from ORD.


You mada'am are a ritard


----------



## SAMSON SUPPLIES (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, I am a "ritard".  I guess that is why I am still in this game and am one of 3 IP distributors who still had their freedom after ORD.  The IP distributors were the only domestics left standing.  I think ORD may have been a little bit before your time.  By the way, the proper spelling is retard.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 14, 2011)

samson supplies said:


> Yes, I am a "ritard".  I guess that is why I am still in this game and am one of 3 IP distributors who still had their freedom after ORD.  The IP distributors were the only domestics left standing.  I think ORD may have been a little bit before your time.  By the way, the proper spelling is retard.



no, it's ritard. From "The Hangover" it's a movie.

I'm not familiar with the differance between "having a website" as you put it and being an IP distributor so i guess I'm the ritard. B/c I know a lot of websites that are sucessfully running there operation on the world wide web


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 14, 2011)

here I go:

So, if he'd really be a doctor and if Steroids were then legal, all would be right?  I mean, that if he'd a license then all those sold would've been fine, Correct?

I still think, that steroids should be legal. I think it is a absolute shame that people that don't get into the shite of the other drugs or chemical compounds should be treated like those.  This stinks!!!!!  My brother lives  in England, I will ask his bit of 411 on those compounds and licenses.   

With a license then okay for sale of steroids in UK?


----------



## Pain (Feb 15, 2011)

Nightowl
hey I understand that if you contact an importer they can take care of everything from affairs with Customs, Bidding on price for lots of gear or any other substances as I am reading currently I also am reading that as a researcher you incorporate as and have attorney fill out and file research staus and then you can write letter on your research company letter head and you have I believe four different numbers that care of actual Internet ordering without worries at all none as I understand it none ahh a dream I get lost in, “Must buy stock must equip others researchers” ahh one can dare to push the limits of all laws physical as most of do, financial and gear investments are no different right

Pain can be exhilarating at times too


----------



## SAMSON SUPPLIES (Feb 16, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> no, it's ritard. From "The Hangover" it's a movie.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the differance between "having a website" as you put it and being an IP distributor so i guess I'm the ritard. B/c I know a lot of websites that are sucessfully running there operation on the world wide web




My point was, I have been in this game a very long time and know security very well.  In the source world, those who have been around a while know that if your are domestic source, it is extremely dangerous to run a website.  This is why none of the IP distributors have ever ran one.  Intl. sources have a bit more insulation.  

During ORD, there were sources who had their own websites that ended up getting busted.  If you would, do a google search on CIPAV.  Then you will understand why it is ***VERY*** risky for a domestic to run his own website.


----------



## Pain (Aug 13, 2011)

*Cipav*



samson supplies said:


> My point was, I have been in this game a very long time and know security very well. In the source world, those who have been around a while know that if your are domestic source, it is extremely dangerous to run a website. This is why none of the IP distributors have ever ran one. Intl. sources have a bit more insulation.
> 
> During ORD, there were sources who had their own websites that ended up getting busted. If you would, do a google search on CIPAV. Then you will understand why it is ***VERY*** risky for a domestic to run his own website.


 
I did a bit of reading on this CIPAV, creepy and not cool, you very transparent on the  inetenet. You are correct it would be a silly, even just stupid for domestic to run a site, unless there was some major encryption and slng that changed all the time, which just writing it makes me have a headache! Thaks for the CIPAV tip just the same.
Pain
Pain is weakness leaving your body 
Pain is something you just have to experience to appreciate! Sometimes it can be beneficial. sometimes it plain just sucks. BUT, Keep on Keeping on no matter how it feels! this too shall pass


----------



## Pain (Aug 13, 2011)

Q


----------

